# New Purchase.



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

just ordered a new O & W M5 from RLT. really looking forward to getting it. my first serious step on the road to having more watches then places to keep them. will let you know my first impressions.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nothing like a brand new watch to make it a nice day ! Mind you it's all part of the slippery slope







Let us know what you think when it arrives


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

You can't go wrong with an O&W especially from "our" Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Post piccys whn it comes


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Post piccys whn it comes


unfortunately there will be no pics , as i have yet to succumb to the delights of digital photography.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I am really pleased with my M5 (although I got it in a trade - it wasn't new). The only thing I wpould like to change are those Mercedes hands. I understand that at the moment Roy is not taking on any remedial work so the hands will have to wait but I have changed the strap. It was originally on a grey Nato strap but I have changed that to a bracelet.










Not the best bracelet in the world, it's true, but I have decided to get a better bracelet next payday. I will probably get one from Roy as that's the best I have seen for the money.

I'm sure you will really like your new watch.

Rob


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

The M5 looks good. Congratulations









Dave


----------

